# You guys were correct....



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The Susan Lanci harness is too big.  I've only tried it on Gia, though, and Lexie's chest is a tad bigger. They are built different too. So I'm crossing my fingers that it fits Lex.  I will try it on her after she wakes up. 

Here are some pics. Too big, but it's beautiful! They are so lightweight. I really like this harness! My favorite so far!





































I know someone, or a few were looking for a better size for their Chi in this harness. Here is the chest measurements. It should fit up to a 10 inch chest. 










I'm guessing this material stretches with use?


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

What size is that? I love that pink, it's beautiful!! what a pity it doesn't fit her, if it would fit Karma I could buy it if you want to sell


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

miuccias said:


> What size is that? I love that pink, it's beautiful!! what a pity it doesn't fit her, if it would fit Karma I could buy it if you want to sell
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's an xxs. The girth of it will fit 9.5 to I'd say 10 inches. It measures at 10 inches. I kinda figured it would be too big for Gia, her chest is 9 inches. Lexie's is 9.5 inches. I'm hoping it fits Lexie. If it doesn't stretch, that is. Fingers crossed. Krystal said they stretch with use. So I guess we'll see. I'm going to let Lexie give it a whirl. 

If you are thinking about buying one, you'll love it! It's so lightweight. Absolutely beautiful too. My phone lighting didn't take the greatest of pics, but it's very nice! I am going to buy one smaller for Gia, and the xxs should fit Chance too. They would all be too big for Jade. 

Lindsay had asked in my other thread to get first dibs on it if it doesn't work for us. But I don't think it will fit 11.5 inch girth, unfortunately. 

What is Karma's girth?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gia's girth is 9 inches, if this helps anyone with sizing.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Darn. I knew it would be too big. Hopefully it fits Lexie! They do stretch, but only a little bit. When I get home, I'll find a pic of Odie wearing hers new and now. 

To help with sizing if anyone is considering an XS, Odie is 12 1/2" girth and the XS fits almost like a glove. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

T, I think it might fit Ella. PM me and let me know how much you'll sell it for. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

That is very, very pretty. I love the bows!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

So pretty and unfortunate it doesn't fit :-( 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Does it fit lexie? I hope it does! I know getting stuff to fit can be so frustrating for you!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Darn. I knew it would be too big. Hopefully it fits Lexie! They do stretch, but only a little bit. When I get home, I'll find a pic of Odie wearing hers new and now.
> 
> To help with sizing if anyone is considering an XS, Odie is 12 1/2" girth and the XS fits almost like a glove.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was hoping they could share it since they are close in size, but it's just too big for Gia. I did try it on Lex, and it fits her better. As long as it doesn't stretch, it should be okay for her. 

Looking forward to pics of Odie in hers.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> T, I think it might fit Ella. PM me and let me know how much you'll sell it for.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


It fits Lex a little better.  I'm going to keep it, and hopefully it won't stretch. I absolutely love it!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jayda said:


> That is very, very pretty. I love the bows!


Thank you!! It's very pretty! I really like it! It's so lightweight.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tabcat73 said:


> So pretty and unfortunate it doesn't fit :-(
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! I think it'll be okay for Lex as long as it doesn't stretch.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> Does it fit lexie? I hope it does! I know getting stuff to fit can be so frustrating for you!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


It fits Lex better. If it doesn't stretch, it'll be okay. Keeping fingers crossed. It's such a pain finding things to fit their Wee little bodies.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Haha! I just read my posts, and it's like Pete and repeat. :lol:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I looked at my photos and there's not even a point in posting them, the stretching is so minimal. I think the only reason Odie's stretched was that originally it was tight on her so I think you'll be in the clear!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I looked at my photos and there's not even a point in posting them, the stretching is so minimal. I think the only reason Odie's stretched was that originally it was tight on her so I think you'll be in the clear!


Yayyyy! I love this harness! By far my favorite so far! 

I also like how they run pretty true to size. This one states 9.5 to 10 inches, I believe. And it's pretty much spot on.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I looked at the tag on the sizing. Looks like they run about 1/2 inch big. If you are buying on the lower end of the measurements in a size, it will be a bit big.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

TLI said:


> I looked at the tag on the sizing. Looks like they run about 1/2 inch big. If you are buying on the lower end of the measurements in a size, it will be a bit big.


That would make sense because the XS is only supposed to fit to a 12" girth and Odie is 12 1/2". The XS/S, which should have fit her because it goes from 11 1/2", was way too big. It's definitely best to go with the tightest possible size. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Glad it fit Lexie!! I want to get Gypsy one once she is big enough to fit. They are so gorgeous!!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Where did you buy this harness from? It seems like it came really fast for a Susan Lanci!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> That would make sense because the XS is only supposed to fit to a 12" girth and Odie is 12 1/2". The XS/S, which should have fit her because it goes from 11 1/2", was way too big. It's definitely best to go with the tightest possible size.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, like on Gia it's so saggy in the front. She would have her legs out of it in a minute flat.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lulajane said:


> Glad it fit Lexie!! I want to get Gypsy one once she is big enough to fit. They are so gorgeous!!


Thank you!  You will absolutely love them! It's my favorite harness by far. Very pretty, and it's like air light. You could try the teacup size. Just measure right behind Gypsy's front legs, all the way around her chest. That will tell you her girth/chest size.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> Where did you buy this harness from? It seems like it came really fast for a Susan Lanci!


I bought it on Ebay. Brand new. 40.99 for the harness, 6.99 for shipping. I'm guessing someone bought it for their pup and it didn't fit. The seller had no other items listed. If you order from a retailer, I think it's made to order and takes several weeks?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> I bought it on Ebay. Brand new. 40.99 for the harness, 6.99 for shipping. I'm guessing someone bought it for their pup and it didn't fit. The seller had no other items listed. If you order from a retailer, I think it's made to order and takes several weeks?


Yes they take forever to make! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> Yes they take forever to make!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I got super lucky. The bidding started at 39.99. It had one bidder. I waited until the last minute and put my bid in. I won.  Brand new with tags. I wish I could get that lucky again and find Gia the teacup size with the bow.


----------

